# Problems with bringing up eth1

## kryss

I've a problem to set up the eth1-device.

I made this entry in:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.99.1 broadcast 192.168.99.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

and copied /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.eth1 and did a 

```

rc-update add net.eth1 default

```

After that I got this:

```

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Bringing eth1 up...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

 * Failed to bring eth1 up 

```

I have no idea what to do. Please help me!

----------

## r0cket-

 *kryss wrote:*   

> I've a problem to set up the eth1-device.
> 
> I made this entry in:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

Do you have 2 ethernet adapters installed in the system, and, if so, have you loaded drivers for both? Try typing ifconfig -a and see what it shows. From the error message, it doesn't look like drivers have been loaded for eth1, and I suspect ifconfig -a will show only lo and eth0.

----------

## kryss

yes, I've two ethernet adapters: eth0 works well (wired) and now I'm trying to get my wireless USB Netgear MA101 GR (atmel chipset) to work.

I've compiled the atmel-module successfully and made an insmod usbvnetr... at this point I get the problem

```

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 4

usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x864/0x4102) is not claimed by any active driver.

```

I thought this is caused by the eth1-problem, because the ifconfig -a shows only eth0...

Do you think I've a problem with the module?

----------

## r0cket-

 *kryss wrote:*   

> yes, I've two ethernet adapters: eth0 works well (wired) and now I'm trying to get my wireless USB Netgear MA101 GR (atmel chipset) to work.
> 
> I've compiled the atmel-module successfully and made an insmod usbvnetr... at this point I get the problem
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Do you have a driver module for that wireless adapter? There are instructions for installing it under RedHat 8.0 here that might be of some help.

----------

## kryss

hmm, I took this instruction to build the driver module...

I didn't think there is (not yet  :Surprised:  ) a problem with the module... on startup I get the error-message (see my first post) caused by 

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```

At this time the module isn't involved.

So I think, I should firstly get eth1 working...

Any ideas?

----------

## r0cket-

 *kryss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I didn't think there is (not yet  ) a problem with the module... on startup I get the error-message (see my first post) caused by 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The module is involved at this point (or, rather, it isn't getting involved, which is the source of the problem).

Your first ethernet adapter gets assigned the interface of eth0 when the drivers for that adapter loads. Your second ethernet adapter (in this case your wireless card) gets assigned eth1 when the driver for that adapter loads. The message you're seeing when you run '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start' is indicating that there is no eth1 device. In order for there to be an eth1, there have to be drivers loaded for the associated adapter. Since the system is saying eth1 doesn't exist, it follows that the drivers for that adapter have not been loaded, which seems to be consistent with what you're saying (it looks like the driver module for the wireless adapter isn't picking up that it is attached to the system). I'd suggest taking a look at this if you haven't already.

----------

## kryss

thanks for your help!

Now I get the point: it seems to be that the hotplug-mechanism doesn't work well.

If I load SUSE-Linux at first (with the SUSE-hotplugin-mechanism) and afterwards Gentoo, I get the eth1   :Very Happy: 

If I do a reboot everything works fine. But if I shutdown my computer and start it afterwards (not a soft-reboot) and load Gentoo at first, my old problem occurs...

So I have to look for the hotplug-mechanism in my Gentoo-System...

----------

## r0cket-

 *kryss wrote:*   

> thanks for your help!
> 
> So I have to look for the hotplug-mechanism in my Gentoo-System...

 

Yeah I'm not sure what the hotplug package for Gentoo is. I suspect you can just 'emerge hotplug' and 'rc-update add hotplug' but I'm not sure what run-level you'd want it at. Maybe search for USB hotplug and see what comes up.

----------

## kryss

I'll try it... If I have some news about this stuff I'll post them in this thread.

----------

## kryss

I got it   :Very Happy: 

I've emerged hotplug and did a

```

rc-update add hotplug default

```

Afterwards I've cleaned up /etc/modules.autoload removing my WLAN-module and usb-uhci, because they are still loaded by hotplug!

----------

